# NV's Roadmap 2012 : ?



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

Hat der User "digger66a" grad auf CB aufmeksam drauf gemacht :



> Anfang April-->GK107 Entry / OEM (GTX620-GTX650)
> Anfang Mai--->GK106 Mainstream (GTX660/Ti?)
> Ende Juni---->GK104 Performance (GTX670)
> Ende Juli----->GK110 High End (GTX680)
> ...


 
4Gamer.net ¡½ Â­²»¤¬Ê¹¤³¤¨¤Æ¤­¤¿NVIDIA¤Î¼¡À¤ÂåGPU¡ÖKepler¡×¤È¼¡À¤ÂåTegra¡ÖWayne¡×¡£¸½»þÅÀ¤Î¾ðÊó¤òÀ°Íý¤·¤Æ¤ß¤ë

Wenn dem so ist dann heißts warten warten warten. 

Sehr schade für unsere Geldbeutel. AMD kann abräumen wie sie wollen.

GK110 soll aus zwei GK 104 zusammengesetzt sein.


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. Januar 2012)

Würde es nicht mehr Sinn machen wenn der GK 112 aus 2 GK 110ern Zusammengesetzt ist? Und mich würde die geschätzte Performance des GK 110 mehr interessieren als die des 104... Oder ist der 110er "nur" 25% schneller als die 580


----------



## Jan565 (2. Januar 2012)

Jeder Hersteller übernimmt immer mal für einen Zeit die Oberhand. Die 6970 ist auch langsamer als die GTX580, trotzdem zieht die 6990 die GTX590 ab. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das bis Maxwell AMD auch die Leistungsstärkste Karte behalten wird. Seit der 5970 hat sich ja nichts geändert, was das angeht.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

> Würde es nicht mehr Sinn machen wenn der GK 112 aus 2 GK 110ern Zusammengesetzt ist?


 
Soll wohl wirklich zu einem Chip zusammen geschustert werden. Würden dann quasi 4 auf der Dual Karte sein, die aber nur als zwei erkannt werden.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Oh Mann. So ein Mist. Ich hatte gehofft, dass die High-Ender früher kommen.
(Falls diese Angaben denn stimmen)


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Januar 2012)

Diese angebliche Roadmap ist von November...
Das ist von heute > http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25396-kepler-to-show-its-face-in-q1-2012

Rechne mal lieber mit März/April mit Lieferbaren Karten, alles andere ist schwachsinnig!
Erste Tests wirds bestimmt schon Januar geben.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

Das verstehe ich nicht, dann steht ja bei AMD schon die nächste Gen in den Startlöchern.
Dann hätte Nvidia wohl 2 Jahre das nachsehen.

Deswegen glaube ich dem ganzen nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Januar 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller übernimmt immer mal für einen Zeit die Oberhand. Die 6970 ist auch langsamer als die GTX580, trotzdem zieht die 6990 die GTX590 ab. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das bis Maxwell AMD auch die Leistungsstärkste Karte behalten wird. Seit der 5970 hat sich ja nichts geändert, was das angeht.



Also ich denke eher, das die Kepler an der 7970 vorbei zieht und zwar mit der GTX 670, aber das ist mehr ein Wunschdenken bzw. Hoffnung  Jedenfalls hat NV soviel Zeit, das sie AMD, denke ich, überholen werden.


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Soll wohl wirklich zu einem Chip zusammen geschustert werden. Würden dann quasi 4 auf der Dual Karte sein, die aber nur als zwei erkannt werden.


 
OK Angenommen die Leistung steigt um 50% durch die zusammenbastelaktion und man hat keine "SLI-Probleme" (Bezogen auf den GK110): WTF? Wie geht das Viech dann ab wenn die "Einzelstücke" schon 25% schneller als die 580 sind?


----------



## spionkaese (2. Januar 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Also ich denke eher, das die Kepler an der 7970 vorbei zieht und zwar mit der GTX 670, aber das ist mehr ein Wunschdenken bzw. Hoffnung  Jedenfalls hat NV soviel Zeit, das sie AMD, denke ich, überholen werden.


Ehhm und wieso sollte AMD keine Zeit gehabt haben für die Entwicklung 
Du hast schon recht, das ist eher Wunschdenken.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Diese angebliche Roadmap ist von November...
> Das ist von heute > http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25396-kepler-to-show-its-face-in-q1-2012
> 
> Rechne mal lieber mit März/April mit Lieferbaren Karten, alles andere ist schwachsinnig!
> Erste Tests wirds bestimmt schon Januar geben.


 
Das die Roadmap nicht mehr taufrisch ist ist eine Sache. Das Kepler noch in diesem Quartal kommt wäre aber eine ganz andere und neue Sache, daran glaube ich persönlich deutlich weniger.



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> OK Angenommen die Leistung steigt um 50% durch die zusammenbastelaktion und man hat keine "SLI-Probleme" (Bezogen auf den GK110): WTF? Wie geht das Viech dann ab wenn die "Einzelstücke" schon 25% schneller als die 580 sind?


 
Das würde NV's optimistischen Ansagen entsprechen, würde mit viel Strom erkauft werden, aber das ist ja ne andere Nebensächlichkeit (+-100Watt).


----------



## bulldozer (2. Januar 2012)

Das ist keine News.
Die Roadmap ist schon seit mehr als einem Monat bekannt und mit großer Sicherheit bereits als Fake eingestuft worden.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

@ Bulldozer

Dann sag doch mal warum das als ein Fake eingestuft wurde und von wem.


----------



## Xion4 (2. Januar 2012)

Anbei, sehe nur ich hier Paralellen zur HD5870/GTX 480?


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

Definitiv paralell, aber heute quasi mit Ansage...so das AMD auch wirklich gemütlich abzocken kann. Dafür kriegt NV dann auch wieder das größere DIE.

Alles nett und verträglich von TSMC arrangiert, *nett für Sie.*


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh Mann. So ein Mist. Ich hatte gehofft, dass die High-Ender früher kommen.
> (Falls diese Angaben denn stimmen)


 
Ich hab mit Sommer gerechnet.
Dass aber die Dual GPU erst ein halbes Jahr danach kommt ist ja schon ein Witz. 
Das sind dann 9 Monate nach der AMD 7990.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Januar 2012)

so kann ich wenigstens ein bisschen sparen


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

So siehts aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GTX 580 1,5Gb war die letzten Wochen für 370€ zu haben. Kaum launcht AMD schon kosten sie wieder 400€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Die GTX 580 1,5Gb war die letzten Wochen für 370€ zu haben. Kaum launcht AMD schon kosten sie wieder 400€.


 
Welche denn, Referenzdesign?


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

Jupp, Referenz.

Bei der 580@ 3GB ähnlich. Wochenlang für 450€ von POV zu kriegen im schönen Ref. Heute kriegste sie grad mal für 460€, trotz "Konkurrenz".


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Das die Roadmap nicht mehr taufrisch ist ist eine Sache. Das Kepler noch in diesem Quartal kommt wäre aber eine ganz andere und neue Sache, daran glaube ich persönlich deutlich weniger.
> 
> 
> 
> Das würde NV's optimistischen Ansagen entsprechen, würde mit viel Strom erkauft werden, aber das ist ja ne andere Nebensächlichkeit (+-100Watt).


 

Und genau das IST Nvidia^^ Leistung um jeden Preis xD

Aber mich interessiert eins: Wenn sie ihre High End Single GPU "zusammenbasteln" wollen, wie schaffen sie das, ohne Probleme wie Microruckler zu bekommen? Oder anders gefragt: Wie "klebt" man 2 GPUs zusammen und macht eine draus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Letztendlich ist eine Dual GPU Karte nichts anderes als zwei Karten auf einem PCB, mittels Brückenchip kommunizieren sie.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

Die wollen die zwei Chips wohl unter einem Header "hart" miteinander verbinden. Wie das im einzelnen genau abläuft weiß im Moment maximal nur NV


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

Die Meldung ist einige Woche alt und die Roadmap wurde schon damals angezweifelt. Q1 sage ich


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

Wen interessiert GK 106 ?


----------



## Rizoma (2. Januar 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Also ich denke eher, das die Kepler an der 7970 vorbei zieht und zwar mit der GTX 670, aber das ist mehr ein Wunschdenken bzw. Hoffnung  Jedenfalls hat NV soviel Zeit, das sie AMD, denke ich, überholen werden.




Wenn dann nur ganz kurz da AMD bereit an der nächsten Generation arbeitet während NV immer noch am Keppler rum Doktort


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Januar 2012)

GK106 interessiert niemanden, weils eigentlich die billigsten Karten sind, welche normalerweise in MediaMarkt & Co. PCs verbaut werden mit 3GB+ ohne Leistung...

 GK104 (660) wird der Nachfolger von GF104 (460) bzw 114 (560).

@Rizoma: AMD hat bisher eine Karte gezeigt, zu kaufen gibts die noch  nichtmal! Der Nachfolger wird doch frühestens nächstes Jahr erscheinen,  oder meinst du nur die 7980.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Januar 2012)

Ich gehe auch schwer von Q1 aus, aber im neuen Geschäftsjahr  Sprich eher März / April.

@Rizoma: Der Kepler dürfte eigentlich fertig sein, aktuell geht es vermutlich nur darum die Taktraten zu verifizieren.


----------



## Jan565 (2. Januar 2012)

Was weiß man denn bissher mit sicherheit von Kepler? Richtig, gar nichts. Alles nur gerüchte. Am Anfang wurde auch gesagt die 7970 wird so schnell wie die 6990. Jetzt liegt die zwischen GTX580 und 6990. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Kepler schon etwas oben drauf legt, wie die GTX5XX vorher, aber halt nicht so viel, dass das Flagschiff, die 7990 geschlagen wird.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Januar 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> @Rizoma: AMD hat bisher eine Karte gezeigt, zu kaufen gibts die noch  nichtmal! Der Nachfolger wird doch frühestens nächstes Jahr erscheinen,  oder meinst du nur die 7980.



Dann sind sie trotzdem schon weiter als NV mit Keppler den von der 7970 hat man bereits die ersten karten im handel gesehen und von NV hat man bisher noch Garnichts gesehen auser Folien



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> @Rizoma: Der Kepler dürfte eigentlich fertig sein, aktuell geht es vermutlich nur darum die Taktraten zu verifizieren.



Dafür das es nur noch um die Taktrate geht ist es um Keppler ganz schön still in letzter zeit


----------



## Pumpi (2. Januar 2012)

> ganz schön still


 
Ist vielleicht auch besser so, denn wie oft lag "man" daneben :

- Ja, der GF 100 kommt bald...

- Ja, der GF 110 wird ein ganz neuer Chip, keine überarbeiteter GF 100 mit besserer Kühlung...

- Ja, nun wo die GTX 560/580 draußen sind, werden bald die 460 und die 480 auslaufen und abverkauft sein.....

Echte Brüller in Serie. Da ist man beim Wahrsager teils besser bediehnt.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2012)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> OK Angenommen die Leistung steigt um 50% durch die zusammenbastelaktion und man hat keine "SLI-Probleme" (Bezogen auf den GK110): WTF? Wie geht das Viech dann ab wenn die "Einzelstücke" schon 25% schneller als die 580 sind?


 Das meinte ich ja vor ner Weile. Die nVidia Fanboys werden erst mal lange Gesichter machen, weil sie so lange warten müssen und der GK104 wohl nicht an Tahiti XT vorbei kommt, am Ende wird's aber sehr nice.



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Und genau das IST Nvidia^^ Leistung um jeden Preis xD
> 
> Aber mich interessiert eins: Wenn sie ihre High End Single GPU "zusammenbasteln" wollen, wie schaffen sie das, ohne Probleme wie Microruckler zu bekommen? Oder anders gefragt: Wie "klebt" man 2 GPUs zusammen und macht eine draus?


 
da wird ein Interposer verwendet. Die Chips werden Quasi direkt nebeneinander gesetzt und dann via TSV oder vergleichbarem miteinander verbunden. Wird aktuell bereits bei den ganz großen FPGAs gemacht.


----------



## BlueLaser (2. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> - Ja, nun wo die GTX 560/580 draußen sind, werden bald die 460 und die 480 auslaufen und abverkauft sein.....


 
ist doch eingetreten? 

ich sag auch Q1 wartet mal noch nen paar Wochen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2012)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Würde es nicht mehr Sinn machen wenn der GK 112 aus 2 GK 110ern Zusammengesetzt ist?


 Rein technisch schon, aber das dürfte @ vollem Takt unkühlbar sein mit herkömmlichen Kühlern ...



> Und mich würde die geschätzte Performance des GK 110 mehr interessieren  als die des 104... Oder ist der 110er "nur" 25% schneller als die 580


Naja, denk dir einfach, dass die entsprechende GTX X80 einer Serie immer ähnlich viel schneller ist als die X70 der selben Serie, so liefs bisher (sofern man überhaupt was auf nVidias Namensgebung geben kann, die schwankt ja stark xD), wenn die 670 also 25% schneller sein soll als die 580 (so hab ich das jetzt verstanden, oder ich hab grad 'nen Gedankendreher), dann denk dir einfach nochmal ~15-20% drauf um auf die Leistung der 680 zu kommen, so als grobe leistungseinschätzung. Sagen wir mal 40-50% fixer als eine Default-580 .... joa, wäre schon was, aber bitte mit gesunkener Leistungsaufnahme (ältere Folien attestieren ja deutliche bessere Leistung/Watt-Werte), damit mehr Luft für OC ist, wenn man einen vernünftigen Kühler drauf setzt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

Mehr Perf/Watt bedeutet nicht, dass die Karte sparsamer werden muss


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2012)

Jup


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn real ~250W auf dem Messgerät stehen, sofern das Teil Fps ausspuckt wie blöde. Denn das packt der EKL Peter noch flüsterleise


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn real ~250W auf dem Messgerät stehen, sofern das Teil Fps ausspuckt wie blöde. Denn das packt der EKL Peter noch flüsterleise


 
Das haben sie auch von der GTX 480 gedacht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

Hmmm?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Wo hat denn die 480 Frames wie blöde generiert?
Strom gesoffen hat sie aber trotzdem.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein Problem  damit, wenn real ~250W auf dem Messgerät stehen, sofern das Teil Fps  ausspuckt wie blöde. Denn das packt der EKL Peter noch flüsterleise


 ^This.


Wenn nVidia aber ihre etwas ältere Folie (war aber zu GPGPU glaube ich)  einhalten will, und die bei ihrer Schluckspecht-Mentalität bleiben (die  mir aus dem von dir genannten Grund auch herzlich egal ist), dann müsste  nVidias neues Kärtchen aber abgehen wie Schmidts Katz. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das haben sie auch von der GTX 480 gedacht.


 Verbuch das Ding mal unter "Generalprobe" und schweig es künftig tot, die 580 ist die einzig wahre 480. : P



Ausserdem: Real men waste energy .... äh ... oder so ähnlich (zumindest pflichten begeisterte Sportwagenfahrer mir da sicher bei).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

*@ quantenslipstream*

Sie war/ist deutlich schneller als die HD 5870, that's it.


----------



## Neox (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Sie war/ist deutlich schneller als die HD 5870, that's it.


 

Aber zu welchem Preis? Ich mein, der Stromverbrauch war/ist außerirrdisch !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

Eine GTX 480 frisst weniger als so manche alte Karte [HD 2900 XT sowie die meisten MGPU-Modelle], nur hat damals keiner rumgeheult. Klar, sparsam ist was anderes und es ist auch zu kritisieren - ich persönlich bin aber der Ansicht, schnelle Hardware darf Strom fressen. Aber eben auch nur dann, wenn sie die Fps-Krone unbestreitbar hält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Sie war/ist deutlich schneller als die HD 5870, that's it.


 
Na ja, unter "deutlich schneller" verstehe ich aber was anderes.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, unter "deutlich schneller" verstehe ich aber was anderes.


 
Unter "deutlich schneller" würde zumindest ich die Distanz zwischen GeForce 7 und GeForce 8, welche bekanntlich beträchtlich war, verstehen. Ein erneuter Sprung dieser Größenordnung wäre wohl begrüßenswert, wenngleich die HD 7970 auch eine wunderschöne Karte ist.  Wenn auch nicht ganz so schnell wie ich gehofft (nicht erwartet) habe.


----------



## Tweety_2000 (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Sie war/ist deutlich schneller als die HD 5870, that's it.


 
Da ist wohl jemand pro NV eingestellt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, unter "deutlich schneller" verstehe ich aber was anderes.


Dann ist das deine Sache. Ich erachte 20 bis 30 Prozent als "deutlich schneller".


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann ist das deine Sache. Ich erachte 20 bis 30 Prozent als "deutlich schneller".


 
Ja, da unterscheiden sich unsere Meinungen, unter deutlich schneller verstehe ich den Wow Effekt und der kam mit einer 480 nicht.
Allerdings denke ich, dass auch viele andere etwas ganz anderes unter "deutlich schneller" verstehen als du.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn real ~250W auf dem Messgerät stehen, sofern das Teil Fps ausspuckt wie blöde. Denn das packt der EKL Peter noch flüsterleise



Ja lohnt sich auch für die 3 Spiele bei den es Sinn machen würde. Der rest läuft auch mit den Mainstreamkarten flüssig. Ergo weiß ich nicht ob da 500€ eine wirklich gute Geldanlage sind zumal der wert von Hardware extrem schnell sinkt, aber wem sag ich das.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele mit DS und SSAA, ergo ergibt es bei weit mehr als drei Spielen Sinn.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, da unterscheiden sich unsere Meinungen, unter deutlich schneller verstehe ich den Wow Effekt und der kam mit einer 480 nicht.
> Allerdings denke ich, dass auch viele andere etwas ganz anderes unter "deutlich schneller" verstehen als du.


Ich sehs da wie Marc, wer die Performance Krone will, der muss eben auch die Leistungsaufnahme in Kauf nehmen. 20-30% sind sehr sehr viel


----------



## mitek (3. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, unter "deutlich schneller" verstehe ich aber was anderes.


Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Wenn ich grob einen Test zur Markteinführung (mit dem vorhanden Treiber) schaue, sind das zwischen 12 und 22 %. Im Schnitt 18 %. Und das bei 48 % mehr Verbrauch unter Last. Das Watt/Leistungs-Verhältnis sieht dann auch nicht so gut aus. "Deutlich" schneller würde ich auch etwas anders definieren. Denke die GTX 580 hätte die 480 werden sollen. 

Naja interessanter finde ich aber persönlich das Segment zwischen 200 € und 270 €. Früher waren die Preise noch ganz anders, heute bekommt man für dieses Preissegement schon ordentlich Leistung. Dann kauft man sich lieber zwei mal so eine Karte, als einmal das teuerste Produkt und vermutlich kommt man so auch noch besser und schneller davon. Nur beim Angeben (wer das nötig hat) kann man dann halt nicht mithalten. Oder wenn Geld sowieso keine Rolle spielt, dann ist das auch was anderes.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit DS und SSAA, ergo ergibt es bei weit mehr als drei Spielen Sinn.



Ja dann sind es eben 5 und ein paar wo selbst die 680 noch zu schwach für wäre. Es muss ja auch nicht 8x SGSSAA sein 4x reicht auch, denn einen wirklich großen unterschied sieht man nicht und damit kann sogar ich Skyrim flüssig spielen was ja kein "sonderlich guter Konsolenport" ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich, dass auch viele andere etwas ganz anderes unter "deutlich schneller" verstehen als du.


Es gibt keine vom Duden festgelegte Definition von "deutlich" in Prozent. Wenn ich aber in BF3 nur schwammige 35 Fps habe, dann sind +20 bis +30 Prozent bereits 42 oder 46 Fps und das ist ein mess- sowie spürbarer, ein deutlicher Unterschied mit nun recht gut spielbarer Bildrate. Du kannst das ja gerne anders sehen und dich nach vielen anderen umgucken, die es nicht so beurteilen. "Weitaus" schneller ist in meinem Sprachgebrauch übrigens was im Bereich von +40 bis +50 Prozent und "um Welten" schneller geht Richtung das Doppelte oder darüber hinaus. Nur, falls du dich in Zukunft mal wieder an einzelnen Wörtern aufhängen möchtest 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ja dann sind es eben 5 und ein paar wo selbst die 680 noch zu schwach für wäre.


Überlasse es mir zu entscheiden, in wie vielen Spielen ich wie viel mehr Performance für sinnvoll erachte mit den von mir genutzten Settings und gewünschten Fps. Danke.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Überlasse es mir zu entscheiden, in wie vielen Spielen ich wie viel mehr Performance für sinnvoll erachte mit den von mir genutzten Settings und gewünschten Fps. Danke.


 
Oh man...


----------



## DiabloJulian (3. Januar 2012)

Ruhe jetzt da draußen, es heisst weiterspekulieren 

Ich hab das jetzt noch nicht so ganz mit der 690 verstanden. Soll die 2x2 Chips beinhalten oder eine einfache Dual-GPU Karte werden? Weil ihr hier mir was von


Skysnake schrieb:


> da wird ein Interposer verwendet. Die Chips werden Quasi direkt  nebeneinander gesetzt und dann via TSV oder vergleichbarem miteinander  verbunden. Wird aktuell bereits bei den ganz großen FPGAs  gemacht.


  erzählt?!


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

ganz ehrlich ich denke es ist ein fake denn alle hersteller bringen als erstes die high end modelle einer reihe, zudem stimmt wohl nicht das die 3. schnellste Karte 25% schneller ist als die 580 und 10% als die 7970 (2. schnellste amd karte)

PS 5870 zu gtx480 ist mit den tribern immer besser geworden ich bezweifle stark das da noch 20% sind ich denke eher richtung 5-15%


----------



## belle (3. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Sehr schade für unsere Geldbeutel. AMD kann abräumen wie sie wollen.


 
Das gönnen wir alle AMD natürlich und werden uns bei günstigeren Preisen auch sicher eine Radeon HD 7xxx kaufen. 
Man kann ja bei größerer Verfügbarkeit dennoch auf Preissenkungen seitens der Shops hoffen.


----------



## -NTB- (3. Januar 2012)

wenn nvso richtig verkakkt, könnt amd die preise sogar noch anziehen


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn real ~250W auf dem Messgerät stehen, sofern das Teil Fps ausspuckt wie blöde. Denn das packt der EKL Peter noch flüsterleise



Genau meine Meinung. Als DCII wäre das dann mit Sicherheit eine feine Karte.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ja dann sind es eben 5 und ein paar wo selbst die 680 noch zu schwach für wäre. Es muss ja auch nicht 8x SGSSAA sein 4x reicht auch, denn einen wirklich großen unterschied sieht man nicht und damit kann sogar ich Skyrim flüssig spielen was ja kein "sonderlich guter Konsolenport" ist.



Man kann in jedem Spiel die Qualitätseinstellungen so hoch schrauben, dass es massiv Leistung schluckt. Der Nvidia Inspector ist da ein verdammt mächtiges Werkzeug. Etwas vergleichbares gibt es so weit ich weiß auf AMD Seite nicht. Von daher kommst du mit deinen 5 Spielen nicht hin. Und Leute die die gebotenen Features nutzen, brauchen jedes Fps.
Denn es stellt sich auch immer die Frage, wie du flüssig definierst. Ich selber habe keine Lust mit 30Fps rum zu gurken, und ich erachte 30 Fps auch nicht als wirklich flüssig!
Deswegen gilt für mich: Je mehr Leistung desto besser, weil ich dann alles über 60Fps (bei meinem 60Hz Screen) in zusätzliche Qualität ummünzen kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das haben sie auch von der GTX 480 gedacht.



Die GTX480 AMP war ja schließlich auch eine verdammt gute Karte, von daher haben sie richtig gedacht


----------



## Bartolomeus (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich hoffe das NV die High-End Karten als erstes und so schnell wie möglich rausbringt.  

Gab's da net schon Spekulationen das die 680 so um die 25% (glaube ich) schneller sein soll als 590? Hoffe das es bald zuverlässige Werte über NV's neue Karten gibt.


----------



## Herb_G (3. Januar 2012)

> @humanoides Dingsbums "Weitaus" schneller ist in meinem Sprachgebrauch übrigens was im  Bereich von +40 bis +50 Prozent und "um Welten" schneller geht Richtung  das Doppelte oder darüber hinaus. Nur, falls du dich in Zukunft mal  wieder an einzelnen Wörtern aufhängen möchtest
> Überlasse es mir zu entscheiden, in wie vielen Spielen ich wie viel  mehr Performance für sinnvoll erachte mit den von mir genutzten Settings  und gewünschten Fps. Danke.





> @Mystic binary.. Oh man...


Da haben 2 Leute gestern wieder viel Zeit gehabt. Ich hoffe das Testosteron ist nun draussen. Schön zu sehen, dass auch ein Redakteur nicht davor gefeit ist. Aber Baujahr ´87 - Bei jungen Burschen kann sowas einfach noch vorkommen.

Nvidia hat genug Zeit gehabt, etwas ordentliches zu entwickeln. Für gewöhnlich machen Sie das auch, die 5er Serie war doch kein schlechter Wurf. Nachdem der Grafikkartenmarkt ein wirklich schön überschaubares Oligopol ist, halte ich AMD/Nvidia-Gebashe generell für nicht sinnvoll, denn hinter verschlossenen Türen können sich die Beiden sicher besser leiden als man glauben mag.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, die GTX500er waren die richtigen GTX400er. 

Man muss schauen, was nVidia sich da überlegt hat. Die haben ziemlich viele Baustellen in meinen Augen im Moment.

Chipsätze weggefallen
dafür Tegra "neu"
ARM "neu"
Fermi Debakel viele Ressourcen gebunden
Alles schreit nach Effizienz
OpenCL setzt CUDA massiv unter Druck
CUDA wurde geöffnet

Also ich glaub da wird seit Fermi echt richtig richtig richtig hart geschuftet bei denen. Zumal, wenn man den Grüchten schenken glauben mag, das bei Tegra ziemlich viel drunter und drüber geht, also öfters grundlegende Entscheidungen/Vorgaben geändert werden. Das bindet halt alles Manpower.

Vielleicht täuscht auch der äußere Anschein, das Sie ziemlich viel um die Ohren haben, aber ne harte Zeit ist es im Moment für jeden in der Branche, egal wo man hin schaut. Selbst Intel hat mehr als genug Baustellen/Sorgenkinder zu betreuen, wobei die das mit ihrer Masse wohl recht "einfach" abfedern können.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die haben ziemlich viele Baustellen in meinen Augen im Moment.



AMD hat nach dem Bulldozer Debakel genau so viele Baustellen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Fermi Debakel viele Ressourcen gebunden



Warum? Die 5xx-Serie ist seit 13 Monaten auf dem Markt d.h. da sind schon lange keine großartigen Ressourcen mehr nötig.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich glaub da wird seit Fermi echt richtig richtig richtig hart geschuftet bei denen. Zumal, wenn man den Grüchten schenken glauben mag, das bei Tegra ziemlich viel drunter und drüber geht, also öfters grundlegende Entscheidungen/Vorgaben geändert werden. Das bindet halt alles Manpower.



Normalerweise hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun d.h. die Leute die an Kepler arbeiten, werden mit Tegra nichts zu tun haben, genau wie umgekehrt auch. Das werden wahrscheinlich zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Abteilungen sein.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

Ähm ja, bei nVidia, haben die einen mit den anderen nichts zu tun, aber bei AMD sind die CPU und GPU Gruppen sich gegenseitig groß beeinflussend 

Eher umgedreht. Bei AMD sind die CPU und GPU Gruppen scheinbar noch recht stark getrennt, macht auch durchaus Sinn, da man nur bei APUs, PCI-E und Powermanagement wohl Schnittpunkte hat. Bei nVidia sind aber, nach dem was man so hört wirklich von Tegra etc. Leute abgezogen worden, um bei Fermi mit Hochdruck dran zu arbeiten. Wie gesagt hören sagen, aber mehr bekommt man ja nie und ein Quäntchen Wahrheit ist eigentlich immer mit dabei.

Und klar, Fermi ist inzwischen vorbei, aber die fehlenden Ressourcen schleppt man halt noch immer mit sich rum, und in Fermi ist sicherlich eine Menge an zusätzlicher Arbeit geflossen. Man muss sich ja man anschauen, wie lange die GTX400er Serie noch auf sich warten lies. Da wurden die Leute sicherlich verheizt in der Zeit, naja und die GTX500 kam auch überraschend schnell. Da wurde das Tempo also auch nicht signifikante gesenk, wie es mir scheint.

Ich spekuliere auch gern, aber irgendwie beist man sich bei nVidia im Moment einfach die Zähne aus, weils halt echt einfach rein gar nichts gibt von deren Seite.


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere auch gern, aber irgendwie beist man sich bei nVidia im Moment einfach die Zähne aus, weils halt echt einfach rein gar nichts gibt von deren Seite.


 
Was natürlich für deren Informationspolitik spricht  Keine Infos sind mir auch lieber, als irgendwelche Vergleiche mit diesem und jenem Plus im Performancefaktor, bei irgendwelchen Games die "cherry picked" sind.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, man kann mit cherry picking aber die Grenze nach oben ziehen. Besser wirds wohl nicht. Damit kann man schon recht viel anfangen, wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist. Nach unten hat man allgemein auch eine Grenze. Nämlich das Vorgängermodell. Das ist schon mal ein Anfang.

Bei Kepler kann man aber überhaupt nichts einschätzen, da diese gottvermalledeite 2,5 DP/W Aussage im Raum steht, und die eigentlich gegen eine starke Leistungssteigerung in meinen Augen spricht. Man wird ja wohl wieder einen großen Chip haben, und großer Chip bedeutet, ich kann ihn nicht noch fetter machen. Was wiederum bedeutet, ich muss die Taktraten erhöhen um Leistung X zu erreichen, das läuft aber normal konträr zu der Anforderung die Effizienz zu steigern -.-


----------



## belle (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Sie war/ist deutlich schneller als die HD 5870, that's it.


 
Deutlich? An den Treibern ist beiderseits noch einiges passiert und Radeons kann man auch übertakten...
Das kommt auf den Blickwinkel an! 8x SGSSAA liefert sicherlich eine nette Bildqualität, aber bei einem schnell bewegten Bild und konzentriertem Spielen ist der Unterschied zu 8x MSAA vernachlässigbar gering. Auf so kleine Detailunterschiede kann ich nicht dauernd achten, für mich (persönlich) zählen die mainstream-typischen Merkmale wie das Kosten-/Leistungsverhältnis. Gute Screenshots gieren natürlich nach dickem AA.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, man kann mit cherry picking aber die Grenze nach oben ziehen. Besser wirds wohl nicht. Damit kann man schon recht viel anfangen, wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist. Nach unten hat man allgemein auch eine Grenze. Nämlich das Vorgängermodell. Das ist schon mal ein Anfang.
> 
> Bei Kepler kann man aber überhaupt nichts einschätzen, da diese gottvermalledeite 2,5 DP/W Aussage im Raum steht, und die eigentlich gegen eine starke Leistungssteigerung in meinen Augen spricht. Man wird ja wohl wieder einen großen Chip haben, und großer Chip bedeutet, ich kann ihn nicht noch fetter machen. Was wiederum bedeutet, ich muss die Taktraten erhöhen um Leistung X zu erreichen, das läuft aber normal konträr zu der Anforderung die Effizienz zu steigern -.-


 Ganz einfach: nVidia hat als Ass einen TDP/Stromverbrauchs-Reduzierer in der Hinterhand, den man in künftige Chipdesigns einbaut (analog zum Heisenberg-Kompensastor aus Star Trek ).


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

der war gut


----------



## needit (3. Januar 2012)

kann ich nicht ganz glauben.... wenn die erst so spät rauskommen sollen, hat amd für lange zeit die oberhand.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

belle schrieb:


> Deutlich? An den Treibern ist beiderseits noch einiges passiert und Radeons kann man auch übertakten ...


Aktuelle Treiber und aktuelle Spiele bitte und die Geforce kann man auch übertakten 



belle schrieb:


> 8x SGSSAA liefert sicherlich eine nette Bildqualität, aber bei einem schnell bewegten Bild und konzentriertem Spielen ist der Unterschied zu 8x MSAA vernachlässigbar gering.


Gerade bei (viel) Bewegung ist Supersampling weit überlegen, wer MSAA gegen SSAA als "vernachlässigbar" einstuft und von nur "kleinen Detailunterschieden" spricht, sollte nicht über Fps-Unterschiede von 20 bis 30 Prozent diskutieren.[/QUOTE]


----------



## belle (3. Januar 2012)

Da vorher mal von der GTX 480 AMP! die Rede war, ist anzunehmen dass sich Geforce Karten übertakten lassen (deshalb das "auch") ...  Es kommt mir nur so vor, als ob man teils hart übertaktete Geforce-Karten mit normalen Radeons vergleicht.

So habe ich das nicht direkt gemeint, eher 2x SGSSAA reicht schon für das Meiste aus und für mich aus Kostengründen 4x - 8x MSAA.  Der Kosten-Sprung zu einer Karte, die das locker schafft, ist für mich vernachlässigbar.

Aktuelle Spiele? In Dragon Age 2 und Metro 2033 DirectX 11 gehen die Radeon 69xx und teils die 5870 aber auch ganz gut...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

Ich vergleiche stock gegen stock, alles andere ist witzlos.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche stock gegen stock, alles andere ist witzlos.


 Würd ich so nicht sagen, Stock gegen Stock und max. OC vs max. OC, sonst gehen evtl. Architekturvorteile verloren


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

needit schrieb:


> kann ich nicht ganz glauben.... wenn die erst so spät rauskommen sollen, hat amd für lange zeit die oberhand.



Hoffentlich. AMD kanns brauchen!


----------



## Alex555 (3. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht, keine Lust überteuerte AMD Karten kaufen zu müssen. Dank den Konsolen wird die Entwicklung sowieso aufgehalten, da halten auch ältere Generationen von Karten noch mit. 
Energieeffizienz sollte im High-End-Desktop Bereich nicht so eine große Rolle einnehmen, ist doch nicht so wild, wenn man 50-70W unter Last mehr verbraucht. 
Bei Laptops sieht die Sache anders aus, aber da kann man ja auch auf Optimus usw zurückgreifen. 
Wenn die Karte jedoch ohne angemessene Leistungssteigerung viel uneffizienter zu Werke geht kann das durchaus ein Kaufkriterium sein. 
Die Bulldozer laufen auch nicht so tolle, weil sie uneffizient sind, die Sandys hingegen gehen weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht sagen, Stock gegen Stock und max. OC vs max. OC, sonst gehen evtl. Architekturvorteile verloren.


Und wie definierst du "max. OC"? Das geht schlicht nicht.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und wie definierst du "max. OC"? Das geht schlicht nicht.



Geht schon... Wenn die Karte tot ist, wars max. OC.


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Hat der User "digger66a" grad auf CB aufmeksam drauf gemacht :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür das die Seite auf Chinesisch oder was auch immer ist.
Ist deine News aber sehr klein gehalten .
Da wären mehr Infos sicherlich hilfreich!


----------



## Pumpi (3. Januar 2012)

Einfach den Übersetzer nutzen, geht leicht und tut nicht weh....

Ps: Sorry das du jetzt 9 Seiten unterhalten wurdest.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm ja, bei nVidia, haben die einen mit den anderen nichts zu tun, aber bei AMD sind die CPU und GPU Gruppen sich gegenseitig groß beeinflussend



Das habe ich nicht gesagt.



> Eher umgedreht. Bei AMD sind die CPU und GPU Gruppen scheinbar noch recht stark getrennt, macht auch durchaus Sinn, da man nur bei APUs, PCI-E und Powermanagement wohl Schnittpunkte hat. Bei nVidia sind aber, nach dem was man so hört wirklich von Tegra etc. Leute abgezogen worden, um bei Fermi mit Hochdruck dran zu arbeiten. Wie gesagt hören sagen, aber mehr bekommt man ja nie und ein Quäntchen Wahrheit ist eigentlich immer mit dabei.



Bei NV macht es unter dem Strich genau so Sinn, dass Tegra und Geforce getrennt entwickelt werden. Was haben Dual- und Quadcore ARM Mobil-Prozessoren mit Desktop GPUs zu tun? Eigentlich gar nix!



> Und klar, Fermi ist inzwischen vorbei, aber die fehlenden Ressourcen schleppt man halt noch immer mit sich rum, und in Fermi ist sicherlich eine Menge an zusätzlicher Arbeit geflossen. Man muss sich ja man anschauen, wie lange die GTX400er Serie noch auf sich warten lies. Da wurden die Leute sicherlich verheizt in der Zeit, naja und die GTX500 kam auch überraschend schnell. Da wurde das Tempo also auch nicht signifikante gesenk, wie es mir scheint.



In Fermi steckte nicht wirklich viel zusätzlicher Arbeit, denn NV hatte meines Wissens nach für die Fermi Architektur sowieso einen "Mid-Life Kick" geplant, den man letztlich in Form der GTX 5xx Serie "nur" vorgezogen hatte. Damit hatte man die Verspätung bei den GF100 schon wieder reingeholt. Und wenn man noch die Produktionszeit bedenkt, damit man zum Launch genügend 570/580 liefern konnte, dann hatte Nvidia lange, lange Zeit um sich um die Entwicklung von Kepler zu kümmern.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

Ähm, die mussten aber den GF100 erst mal überhaupt zum laufen bekommen, und beim GF110 wird wohl einiges an Hirnschmalz auch nochmal reingeflossen sein, damit die nicht die selben Probleme bekommt. Du musst ja dran denken, erst GF110 war ein vollwertiger Chip!

Und Tegra hat einiges mit GeForce zu tun. Überleg mal wer bei Tegra die Grafikausgabe übernimmt


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm, die mussten aber den GF100 erst mal überhaupt zum laufen bekommen, und beim GF110 wird wohl einiges an Hirnschmalz auch nochmal reingeflossen sein, damit die nicht die selben Probleme bekommt. Du musst ja dran denken, erst GF110 war ein vollwertiger Chip!



Ja, wie gesagt, mit dem Release des GF110 war man aber im Prinzip wieder im Soll und hatte genau so viel Entwicklungszeit für die nächste Architektur wie AMD. 



> Und Tegra hat einiges mit GeForce zu tun. Überleg mal wer bei Tegra die Grafikausgabe übernimmt



Eigentlich nicht. Handy- und Tablet-GPUs kann man nicht wirklich mit Desktop GPUs vergleichen. Das sind letztlich zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe, da die Anforderungen unter dem Strich ganz andere sind.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

Sie setzen aber auf die gleiche Architektur für den GPU-Part.

Und klar war man dann fertig, aber die Arbeitszeit, die durch dieses Problem versenkt wurde fehlt halt bei anderen Produkten. Es ist ja auch nicht so, das man mit Kepler erst angefangen hat, als GF110 fertig war.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Sie setzen aber auf die gleiche Architektur für den GPU-Part.



Eigentlich nicht, da man sich den DX-Quatsch beispielsweise komplett sparen kann, das Ganze, wie NV es nennt, "Ultra Low Power" Prozessoren sind und auf ARM Prozessoren zugeschnitten werden.



> Es ist ja auch nicht so, das man mit Kepler erst angefangen hat, als GF110 fertig war.



Das ist das was ich mich in diesem Zusammenhang frage: In wie weit arbeitet und entwickelt man bei NV parallel an diesen Projekten


----------



## belle (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche stock gegen stock, alles andere ist witzlos.


 
Wo du recht hast, hast du recht. 

EDIT: Das OC-Potenzial ist bei Karten wie der Sapphire 7970 Atomic, welche wohl angeblich 1325 MHz Chiptakt haben wird, recht interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

Das wären 44 Prozent über dem stock-Takt, selbst mit WaKü und mehr Spannung ist das in meinen Augen eher unrealistisch - wenn überhaupt, dann als ultra limitierte Auflage mit hoher RMA-Quote  Anderseits lässt sich eine HD 7970 offenbar ziemlich prügeln, das weckt schon fast Erinnerungen an *meine 8800 GTS/640*


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. Januar 2012)

Gibt neue Infos bzw Spekulationen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



expreview.com - Powered by Discuz!

Wenn die Leistung wirklich stimmen sollte, wäre die GTX660 aka GK104 etwa so schnell wie eine 7970.
Vllt etwas hochgegriffen, aber schneller als die 580 wird die 660 bestimmt, daher wäre sie zumindest nicht weit weg von der 7970.
Naja selbst OBR schrieb das schon vor einer oder zwei Wochen...
(Bulldozer hat er auch richtig vorhergesagt, obwohls niemand glauben wollte)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

Prinzipiell ist PHK eine gute Quelle, aber es sind einige Details dabei, wo ich zweifle.


----------



## Tweety_2000 (3. Januar 2012)

Die sollen das Ding vorstellen mit den Taktraten - Cuda´s - Rop´s - Tmu´s und was weiß ich noch alles.....

Dann sehen wir nach den Benchmarks mehr und können entscheiden wer besser ist 

Aber hier sind sich ja alle einig das es NV is


----------



## Memphys (3. Januar 2012)

Das sagt die erfahrung... Nvidia-Karten kommen meist später, sind dafür aber ein wenig schneller als AMD (und im HighestEnd-Bereich fast doppelt so teuer )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

Doppelt so teuer wie die HD 7970 mit ihren 499 Euro dürfte schwer realisierbar sein. Davon ab, *schneller = teurer*


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2012)

Die neuen Nvidia High End werden bestimmt das kosten was auch die GTX 580 mal zu Anfang gekostet hat.
Nvidia kümmert sich doch nicht darum was AMD für ihre Karten haben will.
Ist die GTX 780 deutlich schneller als die AMD 7970 wird die AMD im Preis sinken.


----------



## Tweety_2000 (3. Januar 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die neuen Nvidia High End werden bestimmt das kosten was auch die GTX 580 mal zu Anfang gekostet hat.
> Nvidia kümmert sich doch nicht darum was AMD für ihre Karten haben will.
> Ist die GTX 780 deutlich schneller als die AMD 7970 wird die AMD im Preis sinken.


 
Bis jetzt ist aber DEUTLICH nix zu sehen von den NV Karten also kann AMD Mondpreise angeben... Ob sie es bekommen ist egal - sie können es da sie *z.Z.* die schnellste Single GPU Karte haben....


----------



## -NTB- (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist PHK eine gute Quelle, aber es sind einige Details dabei, wo ich zweifle.


 

die wären??


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Januar 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Das sagt die erfahrung... Nvidia-Karten kommen meist später, sind dafür aber ein wenig schneller als AMD (und im HighestEnd-Bereich fast doppelt so teuer )


 
Naja, also die 6970 kostet ca. 300€, die GTX 580 bekommt man ab 390€, die 6990 für 510€ und die GTX 590 für 620€. Also "fast doppelt so teuer" sieht anderst aus.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, also die 6970 kostet ca. 300, die GTX 580 bekommt man ab 390, die 6990 für 510 und die GTX 590 für 620. Also "fast doppelt so teuer" sieht anderst aus.



aber die 590 ist langsamer als die 6990 oder zumindest nicht schneller


----------



## Memphys (3. Januar 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, also die 6970 kostet ca. 300€, die GTX 580 bekommt man ab 390€, die 6990 für 510€ und die GTX 590 für 620€. Also "fast doppelt so teuer" sieht anderst aus.


 
War auf die Zeit bezogen wenn auch Nvidia released hat, nicht wenn AMD grad ne eh kaum verfügbare Karte rausgehauen hat, die (überraschenderweise ) schneller ist als die alte Nvidia. das dann AMD mal teurer ist ist klar. Es wird sich wahrscheinlich so bei 400-450€ für die HD 7970 einpendeln bis die GTX 7xx auch da sind. Es gibt atm einfach nicht genug Karten für den üblichen Preiskampf 

Die DualGPUs hab ich mal aussen vorgelassen, weil das mMn. "Mediamarkt-Produkte" sind... damit bei deren "HighEnd"-Rechnern die höchste Zahl an der GPU steht. Ich denke wer ein wenig Ahnung hat wird ein richtiges SLI nehmen, weil 2x GTX 580 für einen "geringen" Aufpreis nochmal wesentlich schneller sind als ne GTX 590. Selbes Spiel bei der HD6990.


----------



## Pumpi (4. Januar 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Die DualGPUs hab ich mal aussen vorgelassen, weil das mMn. "Mediamarkt-Produkte" sind... damit bei deren "HighEnd"-Rechnern die höchste Zahl an der GPU steht. Ich denke wer ein wenig Ahnung hat wird ein richtiges SLI nehmen, weil 2x GTX 580 für einen "geringen" Aufpreis nochmal wesentlich schneller sind als ne GTX 590. Selbes Spiel bei der HD6990.


 
Ich bin der Meinung das die Dual GPU Karten im Moment preislich sehr gut da stehen. 2x 772Mhz = 1544Mhz zu 2x 607Mhz = 1214Mhz (Nvidia).

Das sind 800€ gegen 624€. Das sind 0,518€ pro Megahertz gegen 0,514€ pro Mhz @ Dual GPU. Satz und Sieg für Mr. Mc Media, der in der Regel eher nicht übertaktet  . Aber schonmal ganz gerne Quad SLI auf nem billigen Mainboard fährt 

Ganz im Ernst, auch der Preis von der HD 6990 ist gut. Früher waren Dual GPU Karten doch eher noch teurer... Wenn man Wasserkühlen will spart man bei zwei HD6990 auch ganz gut im Gegensatz zu 4 Kühlern @ 6970 (50€). Mit drei FullHD Schirmen sollten 2 6990 eigentlich sehr gut zu gebrauchen sein, da weiß man was man hat. Kauft man sich von dem Geld zwei 7970 dann hat man mMn ne schwache Wundertüte im Vergleich.


----------



## -NTB- (4. Januar 2012)

wobei 2* 6990 in spielen dir auch nichts bringen, dann lieber nen 7970 cf gespann....


----------



## Pumpi (4. Januar 2012)

Wieso bringen zwei 6990 an einem Tri setup nichts ? Schonmal was von Metro gehört (Gegenwart)?


----------



## -NTB- (4. Januar 2012)

quad sli bzw 4gpus sind treiberseitig zum spielen nicht ausgelegt......klar wer gerne benscht.....


----------



## Pumpi (4. Januar 2012)

Quad GPU'ing funktioniert sehr wohl beim gaming


----------



## -NTB- (4. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Quad GPU'ing funktioniert sehr wohl beim gaming


 

das mag ja sein, aber mal selbst getestet??

ich verzichte lieber auf dieses microgerukkle.....


----------



## Pumpi (4. Januar 2012)

Und wie das funzt :

GTX 590 and HD 6990: Tri and Quad GPU performance - BeHardware

Kann es sein das dir die Diskussion zum fps Limiter entgangen ist ? Hast du Quad CF schon mit Limiter gezockt oder warum behauptest du das es stark an MR krankt ?


----------



## belle (4. Januar 2012)

@-NTB-

Ich selbst hatte schonmal ein Tripple-CF aus 3x Radeon 3870 und muss sagen, dass es bis auf wenige Spiele-Ausnahmen, deren Engine eben schlecht damit skalierte (TDU 1, GTA IV), meistens wesentlich besser lief als mit nur 2 Karten. Die Abstände zwischen den Frames sind für Mikroruckler dann einfach zu gering. Man sieht es nicht, wenn zwischen 2 Frames 19 oder 21 ms liegen, solange nur genügend nicht schwankende FPS-Werte dabei herausspringen. Man merkt es erst bei ungleicher Framezeit-Verteilung und das ist eben selten der Fall, es sei denn es hakt an der Engine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (4. Januar 2012)

Selbst das (ungleichmäßiger Startauftrag) ist mit fps Limiter heute größtenteils Geschichte. Wir leben nun im Zeitalter der MGPU's 

Man ist natürlich auf Profile angewiesen, speziell bei AMD, weil nicht offen gestalteter Treiber, aber so ist das nun mal, kann nur besser werden...


----------



## belle (4. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube im aktuellsten Beta - Treiber von AMD (Catalyst 12.1) sind nun endlich manuelle Crossfire - Einstellungen möglich.  Was lange wärt, wird endlich gut!


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2012)

belle schrieb:
			
		

> @-NTB-
> 
> Ich selbst hatte schonmal ein Tripple-CF aus 3x Radeon 3870 und muss sagen, dass es bis auf wenige Spiele-Ausnahmen, deren Engine eben schlecht damit skalierte (TDU 1, GTA IV), meistens wesentlich besser lief als mit nur 2 Karten. Die Abstände zwischen den Frames sind für Mikroruckler dann einfach zu gering. Man sieht es nicht, wenn zwischen 2 Frames 19 oder 21 ms liegen, solange nur genügend nicht schwankende FPS-Werte dabei herausspringen. Man merkt es erst bei ungleicher Framezeit-Verteilung und das ist eben selten der Fall, es sei denn es hakt an der Engine.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=505570"/>



Heute sind 3 Karten kein Problem mehr ich habs selber. jedoch 4 GPUs sind nach wie vor nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## -NTB- (4. Januar 2012)

Mikroruckler entstehen auch bei hohen Frameraten. Deswegen sehen sie  viele ja nicht und behaupten dann einfach, sie hätten keine. Aber so  einfach ist das nicht. Nur weil man etwas nicht kennt, sieht, hört oder  fühlt, ist es trotzdem nicht einfach nicht da.


----------



## spionkaese (4. Januar 2012)

belle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube im aktuellsten Beta - Treiber von AMD (Catalyst 12.1) sind nun endlich manuelle Crossfire - Einstellungen möglich.  Was lange wärt, wird endlich gut!



Noch nicht, ich bin erst zufrieden mit nem Inspector, Downsampling und vernünftigem Linux Support


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2012)

mir würde letzteres schon reichen.


----------



## Pumpi (4. Januar 2012)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Mikroruckler entstehen auch bei hohen Frameraten. Deswegen sehen sie viele ja nicht und behaupten dann einfach, sie hätten keine. Aber so einfach ist das nicht. Nur weil man etwas nicht kennt, sieht, hört oder fühlt, ist es trotzdem nicht einfach nicht da.


Du hast also einen Test gefunden, wo Quad CF mit Limiter genutzt wird, oder ist das immernoch Gefühlerie


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und wie definierst du "max. OC"? Das geht schlicht nicht.


Das was maximal bei einer fest definierten Kühlung raus zu holen ist (ohne Spannungserhöhung), das geht sehr wohl


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2012)

Dann musst du sagen: RefDesign, X % Lüfterdrehzahl, Stabilitätscheck mit Programm X für Y Sekunden etc. und natürlich mit Z Karten testen, damit du einen Mittelwert für "max. OC" erhälst. Ein lapidares "geht sehr wohl" kostet in diesem Fall viel Zeit und ist sehr aufwendig.


----------



## Tweety_2000 (4. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann musst du sagen: RefDesign, X % Lüfterdrehzahl, Stabilitätscheck mit Programm X für Y Sekunden etc. und natürlich mit Z Karten testen, damit du einen Mittelwert für "max. OC" erhälst. Ein lapidares "geht sehr wohl" kostet in diesem Fall viel Zeit und ist sehr aufwendig.


 
Oder einfach eine Karte nehmen die zu kaufen ist und OC´ed ist?
Da halt aus jedem Lager die stärkste Version verwenden..

Was aber auch sinnfrei ist - jedoch möglich


----------



## belle (4. Januar 2012)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Mikroruckler entstehen auch bei hohen Frameraten. Deswegen sehen sie  viele ja nicht und behaupten dann einfach, sie hätten keine. Aber so  einfach ist das nicht. Nur weil man etwas nicht kennt, sieht, hört oder  fühlt, ist es trotzdem nicht einfach nicht da.


 
Bitte genau lesen. Bei dem, was ich meinte, habe ich Mikroruckler nicht ausgeschlossen. Auch bei Einzelkarten können (!) dagegen 24 FPS schon langsam wirken. Meine 3 liefen bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen und AntiAliasing echt schnell (wegen nur 512 MB).



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das was maximal bei einer fest definierten  Kühlung raus zu holen ist (ohne Spannungserhöhung), das geht sehr wohl



Dann müsste man aber trotzdem mehrere Karten testen und dann den Durschnitt bilden um korrekt zu sein. Die Chip-Qualität schwankt ja bekanntermaßen... 

 Ich Idiot, hat ja Marc schon geschrieben.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2012)

er meinte wohl ohne weiteres oc


----------



## Turican (5. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> AMD kann abräumen wie sie wollen.
> .



Niemand der nur halbwegs informiert ist wird diese mehr als schwache neue Gen kaufen.
Was denkt sich ATI, wollen sie vor dem wichtigen Chip für die nächsten Konsolen Gen noch einen lachhaften zweiten Refresh hinwerfen.

Man kann nur hoffen,dass NV die peinliche Vorlage von ATI nicht nur ein bißchen übertreffen will,sondern ATI mal richtig ist den Arsch tritt,denn sie haben es verdient.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann musst du sagen: RefDesign, X % Lüfterdrehzahl, Stabilitätscheck mit Programm X für Y Sekunden etc. und natürlich mit Z Karten testen, damit du einen Mittelwert für "max. OC" erhälst. Ein lapidares "geht sehr wohl" kostet in diesem Fall viel Zeit und ist sehr aufwendig.


 Jap, das mein ich 
RefDesign sollte irgw. logisch sein wenn man das verallgemeinert 
Allgemein könnte man auch das Autolüfterprofil laufen lassen, wenns allgemein sein soll, weil die meißten wohl auch da nichts rumpfuschen, ist aber Interpretationssache


----------



## Ovaron (5. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie passen die Grafikkarten nicht zu den Chips, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Nvidia die GTX650 mit dem gleichen Chip wie die LowEnd Modelle bestücken will. Außerdem klingt der GK110 eher nach GTX690, wenn er auf 2 GK104 Chips basiert, allerdings wären dann lediglich 25% mehr Leistung unglaubwürdig wenig imo.
Mal sehen was am Ende dabei rauskommt, ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit hin, bis zum Release


----------

